# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Πρόβλημα με αναβάθμιση PSTN σε ISDN

## nontasg

Καλησπέρα.Έχω ένα πρόβλημα που θα προσπαθήσω να σας αναλύσω όσο πιο καλά μπορώ και ελπίζω να μπορέσετε να με βοηθήσετε...Λοιπόν:
Πριν λίγο καιρό αναβάθμισα τη γραμμή του σπιτιού από PSTN σε ISDN(μεγάλο λάθος,δεν έβαζα ADSL καλύτερα???).Ήρθε λοιπόν ο τεχνικός του πΟΤΕ,έκανε κάποιες αλλαγές στα καλώδια και συνέδεσε το netmod στο pc.Όμως....επειδή η τηλεφωνική πρίζα όπου συνέδεσε το netmod δεν ήταν η κεντρική,το αποτέλεσμα ήταν οι δύο άλλες τηλεφωνικές πρίζες του σπιτιού(γιατί έχει 3 συνολικά το σπίτι) να νεκρωθούν!!!Δυστυχώς,αυτό το κατάλαβα αφού έφυγε ο τεχνικός του πΟΤΕ...Πήρα τον πΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι θα στείλουν κάποιον να το διορθώσει αλλά ακόμα περιμένω....Όπως καταλαβαίνετε το να είναι νεκρωμένες οι 2 από τις 3 πρίζες του σπιτιού είναι απαράδεκτη κατάσταση!!Πχ στο άλλο pc που έχω στο σπίτι πάπαλα το internet...Ξέρει κάποιος τι μπορώ να κάνω για να λυθεί αυτό το πρόβλημα??? :Worthy:   :Worthy:  

Και ακούστε και κάτι άλλο κουφό:Από τη στιγμή που έβαλα ISDN όταν κάνω κλήση για να μπω στο internet δεν μπαίνει με την πρώτη,αλλά μερικές φορές μετά και από 5 προσπάθειες,αλλά με χρεώνει παρακαλώ!!!!!Και το ξέρω γιατί το βλέπω μέσα από την αναλύση συνδέσεων της HOL.Για κάθε τέτοια κλήση με χρεώνει 0,023 ευρώ και αυτό γίνεται συνέχεια!!!!Όσο είχα το modemακι δεν είχα τέτοιες παράξενες χρεώσεις και μου'ρχεται να πάω στον πΟΤΕ  και να τους αμολήσω 5-6 μολότωφ να τους το κλείσω το μαγαζί... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil: 

Και ζητάω συγγνώμη για το απότομο της ομιλίας μου,αλλά είμαι πολύ εκνευρισμένος με το όλο θέμα... :Evil:   :Evil:   :Evil:

----------


## euri

Το πρώτο που αναφέρεις για τις πρίζες είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.  Από τη στιγμή που τοποθετείται τερματικός εξοπλισμός (netmod), όλες οι συνδέσεις ξεκινούν και καταλήγουν σε αυτό.  Τα παλιά κόλπα (το...ντούμπλεξ) δεν λειτουργούν στην ISDN.

Επίσης, το ότι δε λειτουργούν οι υπόλοιπες εσωτερικές πρίζες ΔΕΝ είναι ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ, λόγω των παραπάνω.  Επομένως, αν έρθουν μάλλον δε θα κάνουν τίποτα και θα σε χρεώσουν για άσκοπη μετάβαση συνεργείου.

Για το δεύτερο, μήπως η αποσύνδεση οφείλεται σε κάποια από τις ρυθμίσεις σου;

----------


## nontasg

> Το πρώτο που αναφέρεις για τις πρίζες είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό.  Από τη στιγμή που τοποθετείται τερματικός εξοπλισμός (netmod), όλες οι συνδέσεις ξεκινούν και καταλήγουν σε αυτό.  Τα παλιά κόλπα (το...ντούμπλεξ) δεν λειτουργούν στην ISDN.
> 
> Επίσης, το ότι δε λειτουργούν οι υπόλοιπες εσωτερικές πρίζες ΔΕΝ είναι ευθύνη του ΟΤΕ, λόγω των παραπάνω.  Επομένως, αν έρθουν μάλλον δε θα κάνουν τίποτα και θα σε χρεώσουν για άσκοπη μετάβαση συνεργείου.
> 
> Για το δεύτερο, μήπως η αποσύνδεση οφείλεται σε κάποια από τις ρυθμίσεις σου;


Έχεις δίκιο,αλλά καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι σπαστικό να μη λειτουργούν οι 2 εκ των 3 πριζών του σπιτιού :Evil:   :Evil:  Φώναξα ηλεκτρολόγο να έρθει να το δει


P.S. Το avatar σου είναι γ....ο!!   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:   :One thumb up:

----------

